# Is this normal? Pigment in eye



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd go to the ophthalmologist - not the pet vet (you can find them by looking Veterinarians & Public ) because even though she'd be young for it, dogs can get melanoma in their eyes.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

oh dear alright, thank you. i'll schedule an appointment, she's due for a yearly visit and tither test too, so i'll get a vet ophthalmologist to look at her at the same time. I think i managed to find one here in Singapore ( quite hard to find specialists it seems)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Honestly I think most dogs have this to some degree. I'm not saying don't investigate but I wouldn't freak out. Best of luck.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Best to have it checked out by the ophthalmologist. Keep us posted.


----------



## JDGoldens (Jan 6, 2012)

I realize this post is old but I did not see if you went to see the ophthalmologist. What happened?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The pigment is something my dogs have all had... and per our ophthalmologist, it's normal and not a concern.

But the bumpiness? I'd want that looked at.


----------

